# 0x136B



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Received June 15th, just noticed today, any info on the update? Anything new? Just under the hood, UI??


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Which specific receiver is this for?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Looks like it's for the R15-500 according to the Firmware watcher.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry all, 0x136B on R16-300.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm guessing it's just maintenance, but I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

They recently tried pushing new software to the R15-300 and they all crashed. (See posts elsewhere on DBSTALK if you want details). Luckily, it was a staggered release and I never got it. Needless to say, they pulled it as soon as the phones lit up.

So they actually ARE still working on the software for the SD DVR's but just not doing very well at it. Maybe this is a blessing in disguise since the SD DVR's are still FAST, you can still "double asterisk delete" and you can still do trickplay with the PIG displayed. In fact, all the wonderful features that the HD DVR's USED to have are still there on the SD DVR's!! You just have to remember what "prioritizer" means...


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

After update unit seems less sluggish. A bunch of new channel logo's were added too! Some more recent than my HR24! Nice to see these units haven't been forgotten and still get some needed "support".


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Sea bass said:


> After update unit seems less sluggish. A bunch of new channel logo's were added too! Some more recent than my HR24! Nice to see these units haven't been forgotten and still get some needed "support".


Judging from the number of 18" round DirecTV dishes I see while motoring around, there are still a LOT of SD-only customers (and DVR's!) on the network. I am one of them and have no plans to upgrade anytime soon. If I'm going to get stuck with a 2 year commitment, I want all new equipment and a super discount on programming for the first year (hint hint).


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

This receiver is for the kids, SD works ok for them. I like the fact that the receiver is SWiM ready! Since the upgrade, this receiver is running super fast moving through menus & the EPG.


----------

